# SKA, back in Texas



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

The website says 3 tournaments this year in Texas, kind of miss chasing those stinky things around. It will be interesting to see the turnouts, maybe some new teams will get started and compete with the old ones.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Do we get to disqualify Dusek before the season?


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

*SKA*

David, that's interesting... I myself see it being just the same as before. The small boats will come and go and the proven teams will be there. On top of that, whats in it for those that don't make first place, not much. If it goes we'll see how it works out.

Josh Roy


----------



## bluewateraggie (May 27, 2009)

It was better having them than not having them. I just like the competition and meeting the other hardcore fishermen. I sure would like to get some cash on top of that so hopefully the turnout will be better with them not being here last year.


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

woohoo! I'm in first time in this division after moving from GA.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I will love to fish around here again!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

Im all for diqualifying JTD, we should do the same with Turner Loose....


----------



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

I knew I could get a comment out of you Kevin.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

I'd fish em.... it was always fun to run and gun....when it's calm 
Seriously....can't beat seeing the old friends and fellow fishermen/women!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

I look forward to it too... Maybe we need a side pot at each one for ling or AJ or whatever - to sweeten the return for 2nd place and beyond... Or just a $200 TWT, especially if 1 day tournaments (or captains choice - one of 2 possible days)...

T-BONE


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

We need new blood like Hog and Hotrod & others to get into them too - they have shown they can compete!

T-BONE


----------



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

I agree Terry, there are a lot of people who would really enjoy these tournaments. Your not going to get rich, or even get your fuel money back most of the time, but it is still fun being out on the water competing.


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

any idea of the locations? Where and when were they held in the past?


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

What I have heard is Galveston, Freeport, and Matagorda!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm done with the go-fast tourneys that waste so much gas, and so little fishing time. The older three-day tourneys, where you spent the night offshore, were infinitely better.


----------



## Texas Contender (Aug 17, 2005)

I'm Ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Mossy Oak said:


> What I have heard is Galveston, Freeport, and Matagorda!


David, if you want to drop the Sea Vee in the mix, give me a shout. Never done an SKA or TKA event, so why not. Sounds like good fun and good competition. :cheers:

Brandon


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

If the dates work out I'll involved in one way or another.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

Looking for a team but I will be in one way or another.


----------



## boudreaux (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey Chuck I maybe interested kinda miss those days


----------



## Suck It Up (Jun 25, 2009)

*SKA*

Im in just hope we get good weather tuff on the knees !!!! 3 to 4's ok but these 5 to 6's I just dont care for anymore **** South Texas WIND!


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Now that's nice lookin' water Suck it Up! Yes, we need dat' during the tourneys!

T-BONE


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Maybe We can get Shockwave, Catorgory five , And Maverick out of retirement!


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

chuck richey said:


> Looking for a team but I will be in one way or another.


I'll fish with you again Chuck......Capt. Rob's boat is gone now so he may want to fish also.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I'd love to do it again; just as long as that a**hole Jack Holmes isn't running the thing.


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Well I'm going to be boatless this year. If anybody needs a contributing team member, I would be in. I have fished many tournaments here and in 
Northeast Fl. 

Andy
Captains Playmate


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

OverBoard,

Do you just not have a clue or what.....Jack Holmes has not run a SKA tournament in Texas in a few years!!!!! Please keep your neg comments to yourself.......:cloud:


----------



## Team Binnion (Jun 3, 2004)

*DQ*



Texas Contender said:


> I'm Ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


HEY, you are on the DQ List also.:biggrin:


----------



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

I 2nd what team Binnion said.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

Lured Away said:


> OverBoard,
> 
> Do you just not have a clue or what.....Jack Holmes has not run a SKA tournament in Texas in a few years!!!!! Please keep your neg comments to yourself.......:cloud:


 Yes Lured Away I have a clue- do you? And yes I know about Jack Holmes- everytime I think of SKA his POS name comes to mind. And it was not a negative comment, but a very true comment. I am sure others would agree.

I'm sorry for offending you.


----------



## oilfield (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking so forward to seeing all you and I promise I will make it tough on Dusek just playing him and I had a good time in a couple of the local tournaments last season and we all loved it. Hey Merry Christmas to all and again looking forward to seeing you.
Gary


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

tpool said:


> We need new blood like Hog and Hotrod & others to get into them too - they have shown they can compete!
> 
> T-BONE


Thanks for the encouranging words. I'd try it, what the worst that could happen, 1st place


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

*I'm in!!*

Count us in.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Chase This! said:


> David, if you want to drop the Sea Vee in the mix, give me a shout. Never done an SKA or TKA event, so why not. Sounds like good fun and good competition. :cheers:
> 
> Brandon


We would need another motor to keep up with those guys. Maybe we could but a couple of 350's on the back along with the diesels!!! Be hell figuring out what fuel to put where though! B, I have thought about fishing a few. It would be fun in the Sea Vee espccially if the weather is bad. That way I know I won't get out run!


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

*My apologies*

It was not intended in any way to offend anyone or direct any negativity towards SKA; as having fished it for many years, i would love to see it come back to Texas-

And yes, it would be nice if Maverick, Category 5 and the others come out fo retirement.

If it came back, I would definitely fish it.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

It sure has been awhile since a post has got all of the real guys to come out of hiding and post up. It looks like it will be an exciting year next year. Good to hear from all the real deals!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

LittleMan said:


> It sure has been awhile since a post has got all of the real guys to come out of hiding and post up. It looks like it will be an exciting year next year. Good to hear from all the real deals!


There are pleanty of people who post on here everyday that are the real deal!


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

I'm ready to get back out there and catchin some gatormouths. We need to capt. Cook out of retirement and back on the team!!


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

anyone here fish the 23 class or are you all in the open?


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

nxfedlt1 said:


> anyone here fish the 23 class or are you all in the open?


We will be fishing in the 23 and under class.

Tom


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Thank you very much, OverBoard. Look forward to seeing you all this next year.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

LittleMan said:


> It sure has been awhile since a post has got all of the real guys to come out of hiding and post up. It looks like it will be an exciting year next year. Good to hear from all the real deals!


Riiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Mark Nagel (Jul 25, 2006)

Sounds like I better start making calls to bring the team together! Count me in!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

nxfedlt1 said:


> anyone here fish the 23 class or are you all in the open?


My boat is 24ft, but titled 22.10, I can fish boat classes.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

It all depends on what the manufacture classifies it as! If they call it a 24 I don't think it will qualify. Not sure since I haven't fished 23 and under since 2005! Call ska office and ask them!

David


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Mossy Oak is correct, at least thats the way it's always been explained to me. A 28 foot boat modeled as a 2390 would be legal as a class boat. A 23.5 foot boat modeled as a 2400 or whatever would not be a legal class boat.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

*CLASS OF 23*: This is a division for boats whose manufacturer classify, advertise, and publish the manufacturer's length as a 23'11" foot vessel or less (Cannot exceed 23'11" waterline). The SKA will not physically measure any boat to determine its length. If the manufacturer classifies its product as something greater than 23' to 23'11" then the vessel will not be eligible to compete in the Class of 23 regardless of the boat's overall length. Horsepower will not exceed the manufacturer's recommendation for that boat for it to be allowed to compete in the Class of 23. The boat cannot exceed 23' 11" waterline length regardless of the manufacturer's size claim. You will be automatically be placed in this class upon registration of your boat with the SKA at the first tournament you fish. You must declare your boat category on the registration form for each tournament you enter. (SKA ONLY) You may choose to fish the Open Division in a Class of 23 boat, however, SKA must have your written authorization on file to change classification in the SKA Corporate Office and this must be done before you fish your first tournament of the season.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Dang, been a long time since I heard names like Shockwave, Maverick, Ralph Frazier, Capt Cook, and Category 5. *Guess we were all just too much competetion for them* :biggrin:

Maybe that'll ruffle Mark Lee, Stevie Wayne Cole, Ralphie, Glenn, and the Cat 5 guys feathers and bring em' out of retirement!!! Heck, maybe even Joe Richards & Steve Shook will come on over and get um' some!!! I say BRING EM' ON!!! :slimer:

And you never know, maybe ol' Reel Screamer will find a boat and compete....


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I done some research on face book, match maker ,Local dateing.com. and Found the Following. Mark Lee has been dancing at La bares for five years now is the maine attraction.He was always a ladies man. Steve Cole has been seen around the hill country with a columbia shirt tied in the front traviling with a guy with a circle H 
t-shirt , there may be a connection? Ralph was found at the local bar, chasing the bar mades. Glen I heard has changed his name and went under ground . The cat 5 guys has been seen in mid Kansas and are still famous, you geussed it , chasing tornadoes can be seen on discovery chan.driving a funny red looking car. I will post as I receive more info.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

You went to see Shockwave didn't ya! LOL I knew you and Mark had that spark! LMAO



papotanic36 said:


> I done some research on face book, match maker ,Local dateing.com. and Found the Following. Mark Lee has been dancing at La bares for five years now is the maine attraction.He was always a ladies man. Steve Cole has been seen around the hill country with a columbia shirt tied in the front traviling with a guy with a circle H
> t-shirt , there may be a connection? Ralph was found at the local bar, chasing the bar mades. Glen I heard has changed his name and went under ground . The cat 5 guys has been seen in mid Kansas and are still famous, you geussed it , chasing tornadoes can be seen on discovery chan.driving a funny red looking car. I will post as I receive more info.


----------



## TEAM-FUBAR (Jan 27, 2005)

I'll have to drag my boat out of the weeds, but we'll be ready....


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

sheeesh. Albert and I are gonna have to sell our bay boats to get back into this. The Gardner boys are still around somewhere, might have call the Witness Relocation program to locate them though. At the very least, I have two 36 foot slips always available for the Freeport tournament, when and if it ever happens. David, I guess you won't be able to get the props of that see-vee 12 foot out of the air like you could with that McKee Craft.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

James Howell said:


> sheeesh. Albert and I are gonna have to sell our bay boats to get back into this. The Gardner boys are still around somewhere, might have call the Witness Relocation program to locate them though. At the very least, I have two 36 foot slips always available for the Freeport tournament, when and if it ever happens. David, I guess you won't be able to get the props of that see-vee 12 foot out of the air like you could with that McKee Craft.


God I hope not! That scarred my team for life. They forced me to get out of SKA and get a slower boat. I wonder if they will let me try again!!! I have the Sea Vee for sale and looking to buy a trip engine boat if it sells! I am buying them mouth pieces for Christmas!!!


----------



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

David, after riding beside you in that 23 contender with 1 motor, I promise you will not have to worry about me taking up any room on your boat if it has triples! That would defintely void my life insurance policy.


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

David

i recall several other faster boats at that tournament than yours!

that whole transom deal & the scarring & the near sinking & the free gaffing fish rumors lies strickly on the shoulders of the inexperienced captain that was running the boat during the tournament..........:tongue:

that was a fun tourney.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Broken transom and still won the tournament! Didn't we beat you out of first! Lol!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I do believe that was the first and last time I gave out fishing advice on the VHF during a tournament.


Mossy Oak said:


> Broken transom and still won the tournament! Didn't we beat you out of first! Lol!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

James.
dont tell me you were involved in that conspiracy????

dont matter, from what I hear and seen all you do is show at the captains meetings and bid everyones boats up and drink beer....


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I hear David is doing a seminar at the Houston Boat Show. "How To Free gaf". LOL


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

hello Bill.............


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

I am very good at it!


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Wow, I can hear it now...........Can someone tow David in.....He ran out of Gas and Diesel...................:dance:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

It was near exactly 10 years ago that Marty Bistrong told me "you can't hurt a Contender" at the Houston boat show. It was near exactly 9 years ago that he told me "that's the first time we've ever seen a deck completely separated from the stringers like that".

I now realize I was destroying my back at the same time I was destroying that Contender! I'm too damned old (and smart) for that mess now!!!!

It was fun though...and a small part of me would want to do it all over.

Also, THE LAST thing y'all would want is for me to actually come back from Kansas and fish against you! You might recall that after I started fishing with Howell on the Easy Come, Easy Go he suddenly became wildly successful...won 10th place at Nationals even! I'm sure he would have done fine without me though. HAHAHAAAAA JG


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice to know we weren't the only ones, the 23 foot Mckee craft I fished on basically came apart at the seams after two seasons. Even at a youngish age of 27-28 I can still feel the damage to my neck and back. That being said i'd do it again just at a more reasonable pace.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

We'll be back out there but with a newer boat and different name. That is...if SKA really wants Texas back. Last I heard was that they didn't need us.

My how times have changed.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

We never hurt the transom/busted the seams on Machacek's 28 McKee - that's cause those da** EFI Evinrudes were always acting up - not enough speed!!! Seriously though David, if'n you need a transom for your 28' Machacek says he'll make you a great deal!!!!

Last I heard Mark Lee was fishing crappie tournaments out of a pontoon and Cole was a white-water rafting guide 

T-BONE


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Holy ****. You ain't dead after all.



Category5 said:


> It was near exactly 10 years ago that Marty Bistrong told me "you can't hurt a Contender" at the Houston boat show. It was near exactly 9 years ago that he told me "that's the first time we've ever seen a deck completely separated from the stringers like that".
> 
> I now realize I was destroying my back at the same time I was destroying that Contender! I'm too damned old (and smart) for that mess now!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Funny how nobody bothered to tell me about broken transoms and props 12 feet out of the air before i let him borrow my boat!!!

Oh well - at least if he had hurt it, it is someone else's issue now anyway.

Can't wait for June 19th!!


----------



## dhingle (Feb 10, 2006)

I hope they do come back to Texas. There is no doubt it is a blast but it is kinda hard to swallow, they left because of low turn out and not making enough money to cover payouts etc due to lack of entries. we used to average 60-70 boats here in galveston and down as much as 1/2 that further south if i remember correctly. the way things cost now compared to then for the pay out, well lets say it will be interesting to see if it comes true.

Myself, i hope so, i miss it. i might even have a new team now, with son-in-law and 8 yr old grandson, that is if i can keep my daughter off the rod!
who knows, hopefully we will see you guys there!

darrell hingle
"reel teezer"


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Come on Darrell, we need ya! You know how to pull a big king up!!! I understand how ya feel. I am in the same boat.... But if we all pull together and make it 3 great tournaments, we'll see some giant kingfish weights this year!!!! And rumor is Yellowfin is the major sponsor this next year!!! Who wouldn't want a 23' Yellowfin as a grand prize???!!! I sure hope it comes true!

T-BONE


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

En Fuego;
Can't wait for June 19th!![/QUOTE said:


> What's up Juneteenth En Fuego???
> 
> T-BONE


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

First Tournament will be on the 19th of June.


----------



## Rsnap (Aug 16, 2004)

*Yeah!*

This can only be good for Texas and Texas fisherman!


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Looking for your thoughts:

What would you guys think about a Fri-Sat Tournament.
Check out Fri around 6:00 am.
Check in Sat around 6:00 pm.
You could stay out the whole time or go in and out< Capt's choice!!
Tournament would be in Freeport, You could check out of Galveston, Freeport or Matagorda. Check in would be Freeport Only.
Sat night awards and a party!!!!!!!
Sun, Clean up and travel day!!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That would make for a lot more fishing time, anyway. Bring guys out of retirement
after 8-10 years? Good luck with that...


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Lured Away said:


> Looking for your thoughts:
> 
> What would you guys think about a Fri-Sat Tournament.
> Check out Fri around 6:00 am.
> ...


Bobby,

I love this idea. Would you make it a rodeo with all the time to fish like the Alabam Deep Sea Rodeo? That is one of the biggest tournys in the Gulf! That might give slow pokes like me a reason to fish!!!!

David


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I got a friend in Clear Lake who used to win the older king tournaments, who now has a 28-foot Grady White. He says it's too slow to compete in the one-day SKA weigh-ins. So he quit signing up. He would probably fish an overnighter. I think Alabama does have 3-day events. And perhaps all marlin tournaments now allow staying out overnight. The SKA format is horribly wasteful on gas and their fast Nascar pace is a threat to life and limb.


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

We are thinking, that you could fish the whole time. We are also thinking of a Bid calcutta for a four fish agg. 
Four fish agg: 1st fish a must Kingfish
2nd&3rd fish. Two of these three..Ling, Wahoo or Amber jack
4th fish. one of two...Red snapper if open or dolphin.
There would be side pots for all the above...
We are thinking this could be a real fun tourament.....let us know what you all think.
Thanks, Bobby


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Sounds like a great time to me.


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

The SKA format is horribly wasteful on gas and their fast Nascar pace is a threat to life and limb.[/QUOTE said:


> It's all about the bling, bling back at the dock!!!!
> 
> Isn't there another forum for bait catchin on here????????
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

jakers said:


> It's all about the bling, bling back at the dock!!!!
> 
> Isn't there another forum for bait catchin on here????????
> 
> ...


That's hilarious!!!!!


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

Lured Away said:


> Looking for your thoughts:
> 
> What would you guys think about a Fri-Sat Tournament.
> Check out Fri around 6:00 am.
> ...


Sounds good


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*dolphin*



Lured Away said:


> We are thinking, that you could fish the whole time. We are also thinking of a Bid calcutta for a four fish agg.
> Four fish agg: 1st fish a must Kingfish
> 2nd&3rd fish. Two of these three..Ling, Wahoo or Amber jack
> 4th fish. one of two...Red snapper if open or dolphin.
> ...


no dolphin









Sounds like a fun tournament - hey Bobby, since the SKA is coming back to Texas, are you going to change your handle to "Lured Back"?

All the best,
Tom


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

Bobby,

I think everyone should be required to leave and return to the same port. This will keep the dishonesty and accountability in check. When you have boats leaving from different ports, that raises questions. I also think there should be a lie detector test given at every tournament, no exceptions and no excuses. 

My .02

Josh Roy


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

If everything plays out it sounds like a good tournament.

Josh


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

That Flir system you mention, is that some kind of surveilance thing? The dude who drives the Simrad boat supposedly works for the DEA...imagine what he could do, watching the other kingfish boats.



jakers said:


> It's all about the bling, bling back at the dock!!!!
> 
> Isn't there another forum for bait catchin on here????????
> 
> ...


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

flir is forward looking infared....it'll show hot spots and temperature breaks on objects. Its semi useful for navigating in little to no visibility.....or other things.

We had many similar instances overseas...but the "specimens" were not anything you'd choose to look at.


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Tom I didn't know you had that kind ah funny in you........I like it!!! Dolphin are the best....This will be a Tom watch Tournament...LOL...No soup for you!!!


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Team Finatic is in!!! Overnight is the only way to go!!!

Maybe a YFT open class for those who want to run that far.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

I am putting on the Tournment on the 19th of June . I am still working on the details and working Closely with Mark. But It will be a one Day tournment and Probably out of Surf side Marina. I am trying to do this with the best interest of the fishermen and women. I am 99.9 % sure I will be giving away a new Yamaha Grizzly 4x4 for top prize. Than looking forward to Fishing Matagorda at Marks the following weekend. I am looking forward see the old faces and meeting the new and seeing people in Biloxi in 2010 and the bite was insane this year.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds good Bill! Bobby, your tourney sounds good also (of course, not SKA sanctioned if overnight is allowed)...

Mark, will your tournament be an SKA sanctioned event also?


T-BONE


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*MBC 2010*

We will be making our tournament announcement in the next couple of weeks. Let me tell you, 2010 will be a huge event and there are some interesting categories added, with alot of money involved. Tieing some loose ends up now with some hopeful sponsors. We also have some new sponsors that really kicked up the ante. I cant wait to announce.

Just got off the phone with Bill. He is working to bring us a very exciting tournament at a great location. We will be there to support, compete and hope to see some old faces as well as new ones. These events are great and I hope everyone gets a chance to come down and compete and meet some great folks.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

Sounds great Mark - thanks.... Can't wait!


T-BONE


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

T-Bone
The tournament that I have been talking about. Would be a rodeo type tournament. most likely in Aug. This would be the final ska event for div 12.

Like alot of you, I'm looking forward to seeing old friends and making some new. This should be a great year for the Texas coast and its fishermen & women.


----------



## smell'n melon (Jan 9, 2006)

In any of the kingfish tourneys I like the idea of a 2 fish aggregate. I feel it levels the playing field and relax's the mind for those who are concerned about the penial extension boats.


----------



## nxfedlt1 (Aug 24, 2009)

smell'n melon said:


> In any of the kingfish tourneys I like the idea of a 2 fish aggregate. I feel it levels the playing field and relax's the mind for those who are concerned about the *penial extension boats*.


hahahaha:rotfl:


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

The one on the 19th will be a two fish agg.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

What do you think the two fish weight will have to be to win, Bill?


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Papotanic's Weight will be 92.64......Ours will be 102.64......LOL I wish I knew the answer to that!!!!!! My guess around 90lbs


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

That shoud be real close.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

And mine will be 104 lbs even! Lol! I agree it will be close to 90 lbs.


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Dayum!!! Now I gotta catch *2* fish?!?!?!?


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

This will give everyone a fare playing feild.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Depends on the moon phase for the tourney, full moon, low 80s agg might take it.


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*full moon*

Hey James,
I caught that 55+ pounder a few years back at the Freeport SKA tournament on the morning after a full moon (on a Jigalo) - sometimes you just never know, eh?

Odds are that wouldn't happen but nothing is etched in stone when it comes to fishing, especially with Jigalos onboard!

All the best,
Tom Hilton
"Surprise her - with a Jigalo!"


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

So I see SKA Pro tour has some big changes... Any or all of our 3 divisional events can be 'wildcard' events. See SKA website for more details... Sounds interesting (only have to make 2 fixed events (one in FLA and one in LA - the rest of your points come from your division).

T-BONE


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

Turner Loose said:


> I 2nd what team Binnion said.


I second that also! You and Brett can fish together in my flatbottom!


----------



## Texas Contender (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Tre, 

What size motor is on the back of that flatbottom?


----------



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

Who said anyhting about a motor?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

tpool said:


> We need new blood like Hog and Hotrod & others to get into them too - they have shown they can compete!
> 
> T-BONE


Your right T-Bone, I agree whole heartedly!!!

I haven't read every post on this thread. In fact, Ive only read about a dozen of them on the first page or two, and have only ever been in one SKA tourney as a entrant on a local team and that was one here at bridge harbor a few years ago... Im thinking 2002 ish. Heck, our lady angler I think won the lady category. My high 30's catch was a baby compared to the contest placers... My cost alone was a few hundred $'s that I added to the payout..

So, if they already have talked about/answered what Im getting ready to say/ask/suggest/mention, dont throw stones (to big). 

When they have one of these things, I wish they had a novice/non pro section (non ever been ska members/non sponsored members) to enter and a pro section. I know fishin is fishin, and luck has alot to do with it, but fishing against true king fishing pros, that have quarter million dollar boats and sponsors who pay them and their way just plain aint givin a weekend warrior like many of us are a fighting chance. A pro is a pro, and a novice is a novice, they just luck out every so often and place. IMO

Kinda like back when I was rodeo'n heavy, we always liked it when the "locals" entered, they were like added money. Now the show is on the other foot so to speak if you know what I mean..

So, do they have a novice entry now days at these things? Or is this something that is not thought of as needed...? I know when they have these things, they are always wanting to get the entry numbers up, I thought this might be a way to do it... Its not a thing of _"if I dont like it or If I dont think I can win, dont enter"_ thing. If Im not mistaken, they do something similar of having a novice (non pro) division in bass masters.. I know they do it at Team Ropings having divisions of pro/non pro. They do it in golf, they even do it in Bull Ridin'--CBR to PBR etc... so, to get the entries (interest/confidence) up, they should do it in fish'n ska tourneys too 

What do you think of such an idea?


----------



## Turner Loose (Aug 17, 2005)

That sounds like a great idea Hog. Only problem with the novice/pro set up is the fact that we don't have enough boats to split it up. In 08 we were lucky to get 30-40 boats to fish, hopefully this year will be better. Since texas is in its own division this year, there won't be a lot of pro boats fishing like when we shared division 7. I would be surprised if more than 4 or 5 sponsored pro boats showed up, I would think it would be more local Galveston, Freeport boats.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

This is considerd to be a division event and not a pro event. There are a few pro's in Texas like Bill Platt and Bobby Shoenfeld. These guys fish the PRO division of SKA. Yes they fish the local events if they are not off at a pro event. 

Hog,

Most of us who fish are just like you. The only way we learned to do good is through a lot of homework. Kingfishing is pretty easy. Catch bait and catch fish. Catching a big one is a whole different ball game. When I started kingfishing I knew nothing. The fisrst tounry we fished in is were I saw people catching bait. So the next tournament I caught bait. It is a lot of trial and error, but I promise you can beat Bill and Bobby if you put the effort into it (Texas Contender and Duesek are another story LOL). My first SKA boat was a 23 Contender with twin 140 Suzuki's and WOT was 38 MPH. Granted, we never won in that boat but we came real close a few times.

David


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Hog I like your post . Maybe we can look at somthing for the first timers. Dont know what but maybe we can come up with somthing 1st 2nd 3rd type of deal. But like David said we need a few new boat to make this happen. But you made a good point and it will talked about. 
Thanks Bill Platt


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

The SKA here in Texas is not the Pro Circuit. You have your reg. divisions and your pro tour. If you caught a high 30 in the tournament, that is a pretty solid fish, and you said that you won the lady angler, wow. But you you want the playing field more even so you can win, is that what I read in your thread? All of these guys who fish the SKA started out just like you did, as newbees. They put in their time and did their homework. This is something that is earned through time, not keyboarded about. I guess it would be nice if everyone received a trophy and prize money like playing little league in the YMCA, but it isn't. Remember that tournament fishing isn't all about winning and the prize money, it is about growing as a fisherman and making life long friendships. It is easy to give greenies and booms on here, but on tournament day you have to earn them!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Hell, I donated my money to tournaments (mainly donahoe and dusek) for years. Plan to do it some more. The SKA tourneys are fairly cheap to get into (compared to the calcutta style tourneys these days), therefore the only ones who are going to make a payday will be 1st or 2nd (they used to pay down to I think 10th in some of the division tourneys). It will be fun going to the captain's meetings this year and seeing all of you old crusty slimer chasers again (if I am in country for the tourneys).


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

LittleMan said:


> The SKA here in Texas is not the Pro Circuit. You have your reg. divisions and your pro tour. If you caught a high 30 in the tournament, that is a pretty solid fish, and you said that you won the lady angler, wow. But you you want the playing field more even so you can win, is that what I read in your thread? All of these guys who fish the SKA started out just like you did, as newbees. They put in their time and did their homework. This is something that is earned through time, not keyboarded about. I guess it would be nice if everyone received a trophy and prize money like playing little league in the YMCA, but it isn't. Remember that tournament fishing isn't all about winning and the prize money, it is about growing as a fisherman and making life long friendships. It is easy to give greenies and booms on here, but on tournament day you have to earn them!


Little Man,

I sent ya a nice long PM in response to your above post.



Good luck to ya on your next fishin trip sir...
​
Hog


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

LittleMan said:


> It is easy to give greenies and booms on here, but on tournament day you have to earn them!


LittleMan, you don't earn greenies and Booms with slime sticks. Just so we are clear.

Brandon


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Jimmy, you can ignore him. I am sure it is a burn handle. He just joined this month. He's just here to start stuff. Don't feed the trolls. 

Let him post a few reports before you keelhaul him.

Brandon


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

*greenies*

Dammmmn, there it is again. Frickin greenie! I know how to catch a fish but, for the life of me I can not figure out how to give a greenie!!!!!! I have asked before with no response. Someone please help, I am feeling the Christmas spirit and would really like to spread some green.:brew2::brew2::brew2::brew2: This is all I know about green. Help!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Mark, it is very complicated. You click on the big green square next to the post number. Good luck. 

Brandon


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

Brandon, what tournament experience do you have? I know you got lucky and snagged a wahoo during the gyb tournament, great job. But it seems to me from reading your post that on your targeted trips for swords you are still, "ZERO". Slime sticks due earn respect, they are some of the best fisherman in the country. They do not only catch fish in their back yard on tournament day, but they do it all throughout the country on the SKA Trail.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

You'd be wrong, but I do appreciate seeing your ignorance. Got me a sword last trip. No monster, but I suspect one more than you have caught on your boat. If you in fact even own a boat. You might not want to try to call me out. And stop e-stalking me please. 

Brandon - out.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

No E-Stalking, you are hard to mis with 2804 post, when do you have time to go fishing?


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

You two stop flirting you're going to ruin a good thread


----------



## jakers (Oct 29, 2004)

*Having fun*

Thanks for the insight Brandon. green all around.

You two be nice. Swords, slime sticks, marlin what ever they all give someone a thrill while out enjoying the beauty of nature.

After reading through the serious B.S. these S.K.A. guys been dishin each other, I can actually see how the camaraderie and competition could be fun.

If you didn't know how to catch a marlin!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Is there going to be a gafftop division?


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

*JAKERS* _ "After reading through the serious B.S. these S.K.A. guys been dishin each other, I can actually see how the camaraderie and competition could be fun. " Jakers well said.
_
The SKA coming back to Texas will be nice. But lets not forget about the GREAT TOURNAMENTS that Mark and Kelly Host, they certainly go the extra mile for something we all love. Also Bill Platt will be hosting a SKA Tournament this summer, he is truely a standup guy!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*Heres a blast from the past 2003*

Since some of you posters memories are seeming to be rekindled, I found this on the net for yall.

Now, put on your think'n caps and list who won/placed/how much they won in each of the tourneys below. Also, any special memories from them in particular.. Might be fun.

The Winners were ????

2003 Texas Marine Kingfish Classic

2003 Aransas Pass King Mackeral Tournament

2003 Freeport Kingfish Classic

2003 American Rodsmiths king of kings

2003 Skippers bait and tackle King Tourney​
***********************************************************

These are the dates for this years tournaments.

​ *Texas Marine's Kingfish Classic*
​
 ​ June 20-22, 2003​  Teakwood Marina​ Tiki Island, TX

​ *Aransas Pass King Mackeral Tournament*
​
July 11-13, 2003​ Aransas Pass, TX

​  ​  July 25-27, 2003​ Bridge Harbor Yacht Club​ Freeport, Texas

​ American Rodsmith's King of Kings Classic​ August 15-17, 2003​ Galveston Yacht Basin​ Galveston, TX

​ *Skipper's Bait & Tackle King Mackerel Tournament*
​
September 5 - 7, 2003​ Matagorda, TX​


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Don't remember the individual winners at each tourney, but I do believe Papotanic (Jose and Bill) one the big boat division and Johnny B won the class of 23.



hog said:


> *Heres a blast from the past 2003*
> 
> Since some of you posters memories are seeming to be rekindled, I found this on the net for yall.
> 
> ...


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Oh yeah, and in 2003 my boat weighed a two fish aggregate at nationals of 99. something lbs (that's two fish averaging nearly 50 lbs) and we got-get this- 15th. There were something like 55 fish weighed in over 50 lbs in that tournament. We released 60 fish in two days and I think something like 10 of them were under 40 lbs, everything else was big. We burned 4 dozen hardtails in an hour and a half on the first morning.


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 6, 2009)

Awesome, those days are few and far between, but a day you will never forget and one that you can not wait to repeat. That is why tournament fishing is a blast. Looking forward to fishing against you and Casey this summer!


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I dug up this post of my first kingfish tournament posted by King Bling (may that boat rest in peace) Anyhow Good Times, I think Kevin did a great job of capturing what it's all about. Now if they could just get 100 boats to show up. 


One year and 7 days after seeing my first kingfish on a charter trip with Special Ops I entered my first tournament with my own boat. The TKA tournament was the inaugral appearance for team King Bling. It was definitely a learning experience and I am thankful my teammates were hardcore fisherman.

As many of you have heard the conditions were fairly "sporty" for us class of 23 boats. Saturday morning Nate, JW, & I cleared the jetties to be greeted by 5 foot seas (with what seemed to be occasional 10-footers). We headed for our first stop which wasn't a very long run and it seemed we were navigating through the tough conditions fairly well at about 20 knots. There was this one wave however we all recall fairly well. It was very odd. After launching off this particular wave it was as if time had come to a standstill. There was the normal motor scream associated with the props leaving the water, but then it became very quiet as the over-rev limiter kicked in. I think we all held hands for a moment, said a short prayer, and then braced for the inevitable. Yes, it hurt...bad. Fortunately, I'm already finished having children. After making sure (almost) everything was ok, I made a quick note not to do that again.

Our first stop didn't produce so we moved on a few miles and set-up trolling live bait. Shortly we had a fish on and quickly identified it as a dolphin 
when it jumped on realizing it was hooked. JW quickly fought it to the boat and I stuck it with the gaff to pull in out what turned out to be a 12 lb fish. 

The next stop on a rig produced a hook-up with what was easily a 60+ lb ling. Right as he neared the boat and I was lowering the gaff to take a shot at him the hook pulled free. (That's all I will say about that fish as from this point forward I am repressing that memory.) Sparing the details, I can sum up the remainder of the day by saying this is how our luck went for the rest of the day. We had a motor periodically dying on us, the T-top was trying to become a convertible, my trim tabs quit working following the landing described above, and my electronics started acting wacky. On the bright side my live-well worked fine.

After spending Sat evening doing repairs we got up Sunday morning and headed to the check out point fully expecting the tournament to be cancelled since the sea conditions had gotten worse. While waiting for the decision to be announced my gps/fishfinder unit made one final beep before never being heard from again. I asked Texas Contender if I could follow him in the event we were allowed to go since, although I had a handheld gps, I didn't have access to any of my waypoints. He generously agreed and told me what heading to make if we were given the green light.

The tournament director announced the decision to go and the adjusted hours for check-in. We were the first boat to clear the jetties as they began checking-out the class of 23 boats. (I began to wonder about the wisdom of sending out the small boats first when I was met by the biggest seas I've seen in center console boat.) Surprisingly, we were able to negotiate the conditions fairly comfortably as I continued to refer to the note I'd made to myself the day before. 

We spent a good portion of the second day running from point to point (following my guide) trying to find a decent king. We caught several undersized fish, but eventually we caught a small fish (13 lbs) we could weigh. My port motor breathed a sigh of relief and decided to retire for the rest of the day. Apparently Gizmo (of the Gremlins fame) must live in my boat because adding water produces very undesirable results. Oh, and by the way bring extra batteries for your back-up handheld GPS.

We limped in for the weigh-in as it was difficult to stay on plane with one motor in the sea conditions we were in. Arriving around 5:00 pm we put our little king on the scale and headed off to lick our wounds. I have to say I was extremely impressed with the McKee Craft's ability to handle the seas we were in. Although, I had begun secretly wishing the E-tecs had fallen off so I could start over with different motors.

We came back (by land) to enjoy to the awards ceremony and were pleasantly surprised to find out that our dolphin ended up taking 2nd place. It was also surprising to find out that only 2 boats had weighed all 4 species. Had we brought in a ling we'd have been in the money for the overall. Oh well, I don't recall seeing any ling out there.

Overall, the tournament was a great experience. The TKA did a great job in running the tournament. We had a blast getting to know several of the other teams. The general comraderie and friendliness of all the people at the tournament was unbelievable. I do wish that Don & Jill (Special Ops) could have been there to enjoy my own version of "A Series of Unfortunate Events" since they are the ones that got me mixed up in this sport to begin with.

Congrats to Jason & Jody (Millenium Marine) on winning the new boat! I look forward to seeing everyone at the next tournament. For some inexplicable reason I want to do this again.


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

American Rodsmith's King of Kings Classic
August 15-17, 2003
Galveston Yacht Basin
Galveston, TX​
If i remember correctly, we all limited out on beer, whiskey, and exotic dancers in this one - was canceled last minute because of tropical storm/hurricane 

T-BONE


----------

